# Worldmark trade power in SFX



## jdunn1 (Jan 31, 2011)

This question is for worldmark owners.  I am brand new to the system, having recently purchased a resale on wmowners.com and had 6k points that needed to be used by today.  So far, I have had no luck getting a summer beach week at a Marriott through II and my request first through RCI for a summer beach week in Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head has not come through.  Therefore, I did not want to deposite my expiring points in either system, so I decided to give SFX a try.  I asked SFX what week and resort they wanted and they said The Canadian any summer week.  Best I could reserve was Labor Day week but SFX seemed to be happy with this.

First of all, I wanted to pass on that information to fellow tuggers, that SFX would like The Canadian resort summer weeks and any summer week along the Oregon coast.  Perhaps Tuggers already know this, but I didn't.

I'd like to know how well (or not) SFX has worked for Worldmark owners.  SFX seems to be a fantastic trading company and so far, I am very impressed and happy with their customer service.  Just try calling RCI or even worse, II this week.  Takes forever to get through both trading companies claim the summer beach weeks have not come in, yet.

Can we start a tread to post what trades Worldmark owners have gotten through SFX?  Mostly, I'd like to know if you have gotten a summer beach week? A premier ski week?  I guess others would like to know about Hawaii, but I'm more intersted to know if Worldmark owners are able to bull Marriott and Hyatt and Hilton and DVC fairly well through SFX.

Thanks everyone, and I hope this can be a fun post for everyone to share their great trades or on the flip side, trades that did not come through.

-Jim


----------



## PClapham (Jan 31, 2011)

The only problem i have found with sfx recently is that if you request something and they find it, you don't have any  chance to reject it.  They do have good locations.

Anita


----------



## LLW (Jan 31, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> This question is for worldmark owners.  I am brand new to the system, having recently purchased a resale on wmowners.com and had 6k points that needed to be used by today.  So far, I have had no luck getting a summer beach week at a Marriott through II and my request first through RCI for a summer beach week in Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head has not come through.  Therefore, I did not want to deposite my expiring points in either system, so I decided to give SFX a try.  I asked SFX what week and resort they wanted and they said The Canadian any summer week.  Best I could reserve was Labor Day week but SFX seemed to be happy with this.
> 
> First of all, I wanted to pass on that information to fellow tuggers, that SFX would like The Canadian resort summer weeks and any summer week along the Oregon coast.  Perhaps Tuggers already know this, but I didn't.
> 
> ...



I don't have SFX experience to share, but did you know that WM holds _you_, the booking owner, responsible for any damage to the unit from the weeks that you give to any exchange company other than II or RCI? DAE has said 
"DAE would take care of any damage and hold the exchanger accountable thereafter. The reality is that we would handle the situation just like RCI or II."
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119973

As far as I know no other independent has offered that.

Unlike other timeshares, WM does not take a credit card imprint of owners or exchangers checking in.


----------



## Judy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have exchanged with SFX for prime ski weeks at the Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge twice.  I used The Ridge Tahoe Presidents' Week for this exchange, not Worldmark.
I have found that SFX has very nice resorts in very good areas, but they don't have a large variety of either.  You sort of have to accept what they can get for you.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ask-sfx/107508-wyndham-trading-power.html#post392572

WorldMark The Canadian (April – Oct)
Vancouver, British Columbia

WorldMark Cascade Lodge (Winter & Summer)
Whistler, British Columbia

WorldMark Seaside (May - Oct)
Seaside, OR 

Wyndham La Cascada (April – Oct)
San Antonio, TX 

Wyndham Riverside Suites (April – Oct)
San Antonio, TX 

Wyndham Old Town Alexandria (March – Oct)
Alexandria, VA 

Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor (March – Oct)
National Harbor, MD 

WorldMark Windsor (March – Nov)
Windsor, CA 

Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk (ANY)
Honolulu, Oahu, HI 

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Steamboat Springs (Winter & Summer) 
Steamboat Springs, CO


----------

